# my ferret has a odd looking eye?



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

i was just wondering what a ferrets eye should look like? tequila has on eye that is just black and the other one looks like its got a white/glaze over it. it has been like that for a few weeks now? if its catarack is there anything i can do or should do? thankx


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

get it checked out it maybe injury of some sort.


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

may be worth getting it checked our website has a forum with a health section that may be able to give answers and even an idea to what it may be


----------

